# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Khoan từ - ve chai

## culitruong

Xem hình thật trước :



Động cơ Đức:






Cái này quăng cho thằng em kiểm tra rồi, đế từ còn tốt, Động cơ còn tốt, chỉ cái bảng mạch điều khiển bị hư, (nó với giống nhau ở chổ mù điện tử nên o sửa được)

Phương án cuối nếu không biết sửa là cho chạy trực tiếp vẫn OK (nhưng thấy mất gin, hơi uổng). 4 cấp tốc độ cơ dư dùng rồi. 

Hiện không có thời gian sang nhượng lại a/e về mổ xẻ tiếp. 

Nặng gần 30kg. Giá 2tr.

lh: 0909126047.

A nào mua về giải phẩu thất bại kiểu thẩm mĩ Cát Tường tớ thâu lại cho. Hết hè thằng nhóc đi học mới rãnh mò tiếp.

Lưu ý: thằng em nói con này chạy điện 110v

----------


## phonglepk

Anh ở đâu vậy? Để con này cho em nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh CULI , con này dùng đuôi côn hả ? nó có điều khiển tự động chạy xuống đúng không nhưng bị hư ? rồi .... Ham hố quá , rãnh mai chạy qua nhà anh xem , đang có nhu cầu bức thiết hehehehe.
       nó dùng đuôi côn 16 hả anh , có gì rút từ cái khoan bàn ra xài cũng được, chỉ cần hoạt động tay là quá tốt, cho em địa chỉ đi mai qua xem được hốt luôn.

----------


## vndic

Mình cũng thích con này, nếu 2 bác trên không rước thì call mình nhé

----------


## CKD

Em nhảy vào xếp hàng luôn?

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA          eh CKD anh em mình phối hợp đi , nghe anh CULI đồn nó bị hư mạch điều khiển , nên anh rước về cho em sửa rồi anh dùng hehehehe.

----------


## CKD

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA          eh CKD anh em mình phối hợp đi , nghe anh CULI đồn nó bị hư mạch điều khiển , nên anh rước về cho em sửa rồi anh dùng hehehehe.


Hơ hơ... song kiếm kiểu này hơi khó nhỉ... nhất là _anh rước về cho em sửa rồi anh dùng_ hehehe

----------


## culitruong

Bác Nam hẹn rước dâu nhưng từ giờ tới mai vẫn ưu tiên đổi ngang 1 con gà đá giá trị tương đượng.

Khuyến mãi thêm cây makita 12v pin sống 1/2 mua chung 1 lượt ke ke ke

(hình mượn)

----------


## biết tuốt

hàng ngon mà ở xa quá hjc hjc

----------


## Nam CNC

Nói thế thôi anh em mà , anh dùng trước em dùng sau , mặt hàng dùng chung nội bộ , dùng xong 1 chầu nhậu là vui vẻ hahahaha.

----------


## CKD

> Nói thế thôi anh em mà , anh dùng trước em dùng sau , mặt hàng dùng chung nội bộ , dùng xong 1 chầu nhậu là vui vẻ hahahaha.


hehehe.. vui hơn nhiều hehehe, anh em hiểu hết lo gìiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Mr.L

@ CKD @ a Nam có phần em hok chèn, em út còn nhỏ (dg dậy thì ^^) đó h chưa dc sờ tới cái này ^^ mấy anh lớn có kinh.......... nghiệm sờ rồi thì cho em út nó sờ với nhé ^^

----------


## phonglepk

Em ở vùng xa xôi, luôn có mong ước sờ vào em nó 1 lần cho biết công nghệ cao. Khi đăng kí trên threads này là đầu tiên, nhưng alo cho bác Tùng lại trễ 1 xíu.. hic2./

----------


## ít nói

mình cũng trễ rồi thì phải khoan ngon

----------


## Nam CNC

Tình hình vác về nhà chưa nghiên cứu cho nó chạy , nhưng nhận xét thì con này xuất xứ Hàn Quốc , hàng cực mới , trên nhãn có ghi lại lịch trình thì con này mới xài hơn 1 tháng thôi , mới xài vào tháng 4 năm 2012 thì tháng 5 /2012 thì bị sự cố gì đấy nên nó lên đường về VN hehehe.

--- động cơ và hộp số dẫn động của germany , nguyên con khoan chính hãng Đức , còn cái bệ từ và hệ thống khoan thì của korea .... nói chung là quá rẻ , chổ quen biết xếp CULI còn tặng cho em 1 cây khoan pin makita, 1 cấy súng tháo ốc xài điện 110VAC hehehe, chuyến này quá hời. Cảm ơn chủ thớt rất nhiều nhiều.

        sự cố thì em đoán không có gì nặng nề , có thể nó bị sự cố sensor gì đó nên con khoan không quay. Con này đúng đỉnh, 4 cấp tốc độ , tầm 800W, xài đuôi côn khoan phi 20... hệ thống trượt cực ngon không thể chê vào đâu được.

----------


## ahdvip

kekeke, mai em qua a Nam nhé, để em cho nó hoạt động rồi em mượn vài tháng nhé, hehehe

----------


## biết tuốt

có con này Taro ren thì ngon nhể đỡ phải  " quay tay" hehe   :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

> có con này Taro ren thì ngon nhể đỡ phải  " quay tay" hehe


mấy cái máy khoan từ này nó ko có đảo chiều mà taro gì anh

----------


## Nam CNC

sao biết nó không có đảo chiều cha ??? máy này hàng ngon đầy đủ chức năng hết , chỉ có chức năng tự động chạy xuống là không có hehehe.

----------


## ahdvip

> sao biết nó không có đảo chiều cha ??? máy này hàng ngon đầy đủ chức năng hết , chỉ có chức năng tự động chạy xuống là không có hehehe.


oh, có luôn hả, vậy thì ok ngon quá, cho chạy chưa anh Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

CKD lãnh ấn tiên phong sửa mạch điện rồi.... khoan này để nhà anh, anh em mình cứ xếp lịch xử dụng đi , người ta 1 ngày 150k , còn anh thì 1 ngày 1 chầu nhậu ốc HAHAHAH.

----------


## Mr.L

vậy là mít tơ eo lên hốt zìa hí hí

----------


## CKD

Ok... CKD lo bia cho đại ca Nam, a/e nào lo ốc nhé  :Big Grin: 
Tình hình là rất tình hình, board đã kiểm tra & fix phần nguồn, nhưng.. cảm giác vẫn error hehe. Kèo hơi khó xơi.

----------


## Mr.L

em có mấy con ốc bên Tô Châu hok biết a Nam có chịu hem ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

nghe CKD nói vậy mà căng ta .... cùng lắm chế cái mạch khác đơn giản hơn xài thôi.Nhưng tớ biết cha CKD này không chịu thua cái mạch xí quách đó đâu.

----------


## CKD

Tình hình có vẻ căng thẳng.. vì tuy cái khoan đơn giản nhưng cái mạch khá phức tạp.

Có các modun chính sau:
- Control do 1 con Atmega8 thụ lý.
- Đo dòng/áp do 1 con OpAmp thụ lý.
- Đảo chiều motor do 1 cái relay đảm nhiệm.
- Mạch nguồn switching DC để nuôi bộ điều khiển.

Hiện tại mới làm được tới đây.
- 1 cái tụ bị nổ ở khu vực nguồn, như bác chủ có thông báo.. đã xác định nguyên nhân và khắc phục. Mạch nguồn hoạt động lại ổn định. Rất có thể là do có người đã tác động vào..
- Có 1 cái đèn LED ký hiệu ERR, đã biết được lúc nào nó báo cái gì.
- Có 2 đường input để kiểm tra lỗi (suy đoán là đo áp & đo dòng) để bảo vệ quá tải. Hic hà... quá ngon. Kiểm tra và vẽ sơ đồ, nhưng không xác định được lỗi.
- Kiểm tra cách thức xử lý các tín hiệu kết luận Atmega còn sống  :Big Grin: .
- Làm luôn abc xyz nhưng motor vẫn chưa quay  :Wink:

----------

Gamo, Mr.L

----------


## Nam CNC

Nghe sao mà lo lắng quá , mới lôi tấm sắt to ra khoan thử 4 lổ 8.5mm mà đuối quá , thôi dẹp vô chờ chú CKD sửa xong rồi xử tiếp chứ sức người là có hạn. Có cao thủ nào lên tiếng giúp cái mạch không nè.

----------


## culitruong

Giải phẩu con motor đó xem CKD.

Có thử cho nó chạy trực tiếp chưa ?

Ra mua 1 cái nút on off phang đở, cái mạch thì để từ từ khám phá tiếp. Mà thật ra mấy chức năng đó củng ít sài

----------


## CKD

Buồn tềnh làm vài cái ảnh cho xôm tụ... mai mốt chuyển mục này thành chia sẽ, sửa chữa, khoe khoan hehe.

2 mặt cái mạch của nó

----------


## CKD

Tháo tháo lắp lắp

----------


## CKD

Xoay xoay....

----------


## CKD

Và cuối cùng là đống sắt như vầy.

----------


## Nam CNC

Eh Cu quay được rồi hả ? có xài được hết chức năng nó không ???? nếu ok bắt đầu lên lịch xử dụng đê , 1 lần 1 chầu ốc. Cho anh xài trước đi , khoan tay đuối quá. Chú xác nhận ok mai mua đầu côn về liền.

----------


## CKD

Nhìn kỹ clip, có thay đổi tốc độ đó.

Với CKD không có việc gì khó, chỉ sợ xiền không nhiều, dào núi hay lắp bể, không làm được thì thuê hehe  :Big Grin: .

----------


## im_atntc

Vừa mới post bảo bác CKD câu đờ rect cho nó quay quay cho có không khí thì nhìn lại có video test rồi hehe.. Vậy là chuyến này anh Nam muốn mấy lổ là có mấy lổ, khỏi phải mỏi miết gì hết  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Chúc mừng bác  :Wink: )

----------


## CKD

Cái clip có trước lâu rồi bác, em thực hiện lúc........... 20h20....
Sau 1 đêm & 1 buổi chiều mổ xẻ, đo đạc bla bla đủ thứ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Thế thì lát nữa em mua đầu côn đây và đầu kẹp chấu đây.

----------


## CKD

Để phục hồi được con này, CKD đã tiêu phí hết 3 chai, chửa kể phần bác Nam CNC & ahdvip

----------


## ga_cnc

> Để phục hồi được con này, CKD đã tiêu phí hết 3 chai, chửa kể phần bác Nam CNC & ahdvip


Thay thế linh kiện gì mà giá tới 3 chai thế bác,  :Confused:

----------


## Nam CNC

tốn công sức uống 3 chai coca ngồi do mạch đó chú.

----------


## ga_cnc

ha ha ha, vậy à  :Wink:  , mấy cái mạch này thường là pan nguồn, đúng pan nguồn thì ngon, không phải là bó chiếu luôn, bác chạy test một thời gian thử xem có bị lại không.

----------


## CKD

> ha ha ha, vậy à  , mấy cái mạch này thường là pan nguồn, đúng pan nguồn thì ngon, không phải là bó chiếu luôn, bác chạy test một thời gian thử xem có bị lại không.


Cái này Pan nguồn, khắc phục ngay & luôn. Nhưng sau đó vãn không chạy.  :Wink: 
Nó bị Pan trên các đường giao tiếp của con Atmega nên phải lần mò kiểm tra theo sơ đồ, đo kiểm từ từ mới ra. Mà cái mạch này nó chơi ác... có hạ áp 5V, 12V để nuôi controller, nhưng không cách ly. Do đó đòi hỏi đo sống phải thật cẩn thận, không thì mình đi theo cái board luôn  :Big Grin: 

À.. mà thông tin này được tiết lộ càng làm em khoan thêm sức hấp dẫn => Em nó dùng điện *220V* chứ không phải 110V như đã loan báo ban đầu; và em nó khỏe còn hơn trâu. Thế là việc đưa em nó ra hiện trường cực kỳ tiện lợi.

Dự là anh Nam CNC sẽ mệt mỏi vì tranh thủ đè em nó ra mà khoan..

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ga_cnc

> Cái này Pan nguồn, khắc phục ngay & luôn. Nhưng sau đó vãn không chạy. 
> Nó bị Pan trên các đường giao tiếp của con Atmega nên phải lần mò kiểm tra theo sơ đồ, đo kiểm từ từ mới ra. Mà cái mạch này nó chơi ác... có hạ áp 5V, 12V để nuôi controller, nhưng không cách ly. Do đó đòi hỏi đo sống phải thật cẩn thận, không thì mình đi theo cái board luôn 
> 
> À.. mà thông tin này được tiết lộ càng làm em khoan thêm sức hấp dẫn => Em nó dùng điện *220V* chứ không phải 110V như đã loan báo ban đầu; và em nó khỏe còn hơn trâu. Thế là việc đưa em nó ra hiện trường cực kỳ tiện lợi.
> 
> Dự là anh Nam CNC sẽ mệt mỏi vì tranh thủ đè em nó ra mà khoan..


Bác đúng là cao thủ, cho em dzút lại lời nói ở trên nhé  :Embarrassment:  hi hi, mạch nguồn kiểu buck không cách ly 110 em có thấy, còn 220 thì em chưa thấy, cũng lạ lạ bác nhỉ, vậy chắc nó phải làm vỏ bọc cẩn thận lắm  :Cool: .

----------


## CKD

hì hì.
Nó vẫn Pan nguồn đó bác. Cái Pan này em nghĩ là do ai đó đã tái máy trước em. Nên nó làm hư.
Cái nguồn này nó vẫn là switching. Nhưng nó có mấy đường hồi tiếp để đo áp & dòng trên motor, đóng mở diac trực tiếp mà không qua cách ly nên xem như toàn mạch đều là nóng ạ.

----------

ga_cnc

----------


## CKD

Sau một thời gian đi ở đợ.. con khoan đã biểu tình tiếp.

Hic hic! Nhưng lần này uống mỗi lần cả chai coca 1.5 lit mà nó vẫn chưa chịu chạy.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## CKD

Sau khi uống nhiều coca mà con khoan vẫn chưa chịu chạy.. còn trong bụng mình thì chứa quá nhiều coca nên chuyện gì đến nó sẽ đến. Trong lúc giải quyết thì một suy nghĩ chợt lóe lên.. bèn thực hiện ngay & luôn.

Tháo ra rồi lại lắp vào, lắp vào rồi lại tháo ra, tiện tay làm ngay cái ảnh  :Big Grin: 


Mấy nay vọc nhưng chưa vệ sinh cái bo.. nên thôi, tiện tay xịt tí coca vệ sinh cái mạch. Mình thích thì chắc đồ trong tay mình cũng thích.


Cái bo này nó uống dữ thiệt, loáng cái gần hết chai.


Sau khi nó uống nhiều coca thì... nó đã quay.. không biết lý do tại sao.




Mai mốt đại ca Nam CNC dùng mà nó không chịu làm việc.. thì cho nó ít coca nhe.

----------

Gamo, Khoa C3, Nam CNC, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

bó chiếu chú luôn.... nhiều đại ca đang chờ đợi em này lắm đó , nhưng sợ mấy đại ca đó lại bắt nó làm nhiều quá nó biểu tình.


Yêu cầu chú CKD ghi âm lại những lỗi của nó chứ lần thứ 3 chắc hết cả két coca luôn chứ gì chai lít rưỡi.


Eh Gà Mờ , con này nhìn thấy được không ? đủ làm taro chưa chú ?

----------


## ahdvip

Con này làm taro mũi lớn thì được chứ mũi nhỏ ghê lắm anh ơi, nó không đảo chiều ngay được + khi dừng vần còn quán tính quay tiếp mà nó qua hộp số nữa nên lực vẫn còn lớn lắm, chơi mũi nhỏ mà taro sâu sâu là thấy cái cảnh liền. Sắp tới có time em làm con taro điện, linh kiện thì sẵn sàng chỉ có thiếu tiền  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Đợt này bệnh này nó không thể tái phát nữa đâu, khắc phục triệt để rồi. Nếu bị thì chỉ có bệnh khác.

Mò cái bệnh này đo bằng VOM bó tay... cặp cái OSC vào mới phát hiện ra.. Mà nó chơi điện 220V.. nên lúc cặp vào run muốn rụng c.............u. May mà không bị cháy nổ cái gì.. còn mò được bệnh.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

ai đi taro mà kẹp trực tiếp , kẹp qua cái đầu có chỉnh lực và trượt khi quá lực đó chú. kẹp trực tiếp là mang họa liền.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mày chế thành bộ taro đi, tau mượn xài ké :x :x

----------


## ahdvip

> Hehe, mày chế thành bộ taro đi, tau mượn xài ké :x :x


sắm máy hơi đi em cho mượn xài chơi để thấy cảm giác phê phê, em thì taro khoảng 4-50 lỗ M6 tầm 20 phút  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc, gì mà ghia thía, cho tau mượn thử đi :x

----------


## lekimhung

20 phút được 50 lỗ ghê thiệt, em nông nỗi mới làm cái tấm nhôm 234 lỗ M5, làm từ 2 giờ trưa tới 7 giờ tối, xong 2 cái tay không còn cảm giác luôn, nghỉ 2 ngày chưa hết mỏi. Dụng cụ là cái khoan cầm tay + dimmer để chỉnh lực. Lần đầu cũng như lần cuối.

----------


## ahdvip

> 20 phút được 50 lỗ ghê thiệt, em nông nỗi mới làm cái tấm nhôm 234 lỗ M5, làm từ 2 giờ trưa tới 7 giờ tối, xong 2 cái tay không còn cảm giác luôn, nghỉ 2 ngày chưa hết mỏi. Dụng cụ là cái khoan cầm tay + dimmer để chỉnh lực. Lần đầu cũng như lần cuối.


^^, em có làm gì đâu mà ghê, đưa cái đầu taro đúng lỗ bấm cái ec xuống xong bấm cái ec lên vậy là xong.

----------

